# Hello from Ontario Canada



## BrianLJohnson (Aug 19, 2009)

My name is Brian Johnson from Meaford, Ontario. I am Sr. Steward of Pythagoras Lodge #137. You have created an excellent forum, I look forward to exploring further and expanding my personal knowledge in Freemasonry.



Brian Johnson
Pythagoras #137
Meaford, ON Canada


----------



## david918 (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome bro Brian


----------



## master-m73 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello Brother 
good to see a brother Canadian around


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums


----------



## owls84 (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome Brother to the Forums. I hope nothing scares you off and you feel comfortable enough to jump right in on some discussions. Heck feel free to shine light on some from the past. We are always looking for new perspectives.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello Brian & welcome to the forums!

If there is anything that I can help you with, just ask.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard.:beer:


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome to Texas my Brother , It is a good thing you can not hear the accents of most of the brothers ( including mine)  who frequent the boards here, it would possibly hurt your ears. On a serious note, welcome, and we look forward to your input, it will be intresting hearing someones outlook on things from another Grand Jourisdiction, in another country.


----------



## JTM (Aug 21, 2009)

Welcome.


----------

